
World’s first solar road opens in France: It’s ridiculously expensive - the_mitsuhiko
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/12/worlds-first-solar-road-opens-in-france/
======
calchris42
Wow. That's a really negative article. Focus is completely on the cost of a
proof of concept project. What is the promised ultimate cost? (Not that
promises come true or anything...)

~~~
the_mitsuhiko
It's hard to be positive about solar roads. They are a ridiculous concept.

~~~
stuaxo
Yup, it doesn't make sense to me when there are so many rooftops.

Putting solar panels between tracks on railways makes way more sense.

